# New Ocean Rhino Speargun



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We just got a chance to preview the new Ocean Rhino speargun from Spearfishing Specialties - it is one BAD gun! Don't tell Clay, but it comes with an optional kill spike mounted in the muzzle.

The guns are not shipping yet but We're supposed to have some promotional info of the new line in for Friday nights seminar.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell them they should give one away friday!!! :toast

And by the way...kill spikes are awsome.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I read a review about these guns, from what the guy said, they are pretty wicked. Apparently they brought a bunch of "good" ideas together in one gun. I'm looking forward to seeing what they are all about.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This is quite possible one of my favorite guns. I have killed almost everything in the last 2 years with a 42" predecessor to this gun. The kill spike is an awesome new feature. Can't wait to put it to the test.


----------

